# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  تامر حسني 2011

## الوسادة

*







**اللي جاي أحلى 


عرفت تغير 


اكلمها


دايما معاك 


اللي عدا عدا 


ميهونش عليا 


كمل لوحدك 


متسألنيش


أجمل هدية 


ارتاح


ساعدني انساك 


كل يوم احبه تاني 


ولا تسوى الدنيا 


أنا مصري
**

مع حبي 

الوسادة*

----------

